# Hevi-Metal?



## spencer12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is anyone here shooting hevi-metal shells? This year I did a bit of experimenting i shot Black clouds, X-perts, and regular winchester steel. I'm always one to tinker and experiment and was thinking of giving heavy metals a shot. Also what size do you guys recommend who shoot it? With regular steel shot I use #2,3,or 4. So any reviews on hevi metal?


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 3, 2014)

I am a black cloud guy.....I've been shooting them since they hit the market.....and love em.....although I purchased 2 cases of heavi metal this year in #2 and # 4 shot.....I went through about 12 boxes this year and was somewhat impressed.....I can say this though....the recoil from the heavi shot is far less than the black cloud.....

There are a lot of people out there that choose not to shoot the black cloud shells for 2 reasons.....they are dirty and that the shot scar the barrel......

I shot several boxes of black cloud this season also along with the heavi metal.....as per my observation between the two....I am going to stay with the black cloud.....I got cleaner kills with the black cloud shells.......

We got on a lot of divers  this year......I shot both shells at em......and I can tell you this much......the black cloud sho Nuff put the hammer on em better than the heavi metal.....the guys with me were shooting Winchester expert and dry lock.....and they were having to finish a bird off far more than I was having to......

The heavi metal is a fine quality shell.....I would say it is in the top 5.......

But for me......I will be purchasing 2 cases of 3.5"  #4 black cloud for next year.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Feb 3, 2014)

In Louisiana this year our group shot federal #2's and hevi metal #2's. There was a huge difference those cans fell like bricks when shooting the hevi metals. Those hevi pellets hit hard, but I think its the  better pattern that they make that help the most.


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a good point.... I forgot to comment on....the black cloud and the hevi metal both hold a great pattern.


----------



## obadiah (Feb 3, 2014)

I have shot them and killed ducks with them, but they did not pattern well out of my 870.  Lots of holes in the pattern.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 3, 2014)

That's all I shoot anymore. I have the SBE2 and the 3" perform and pattern so much better than the 3.5". I am going to buy a case of. 3" #2's when they go on sale somewhere.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Heavy Metal BB and #2 are awesome pair that with a pattern master choke and your cooking


----------



## triton196 (Feb 3, 2014)

ive been shooting the Winchester xpert and im not very happy with it I think im going to switch t heavy metal or black cloud.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 3, 2014)

triton196 said:


> ive been shooting the Winchester xpert and im not very happy with it I think im going to switch t heavy metal or black cloud.



If you wanna shoot a cheap shell that patterns really well give rio's a look. I shoot them about 90% of the time. Or whenever i can't afford Hevi metals.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hevi metal #3s are the best shells I've ever shot....


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Killed a goose at 50 yards with a HVy metal dead yote T. Grave yard dead


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm with bigcountry either Blackcloud or Blindside for me although I know some guys that swear by hevi metal.  On that note any of you deep pocket guys shoot hevi shot?  Im not scared to admit I can't afford em.  Just wondering if anyone shoots em?


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 4, 2014)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Those hevi pellets hit hard,



Its not true "Hevi shot" in Hevi Metal, its 10 g/cc shot whereas true Hevi is 12 g/cc.. The shot is really not much that different than the predecessor to Hevi Metal, Hevi Steel which offered a full load of 9.8 g/cc shot..


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

I wana shoot lead. Just cant do no more


----------



## nowigeon (Feb 4, 2014)

black cloud does NOT pattern well out of my gun/choke combo , no problems with federals


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I wana shoot lead. Just cant do no more



Ol #7 High Brass outta WW kill em dead at 80 yards.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

2 3/4 number 4s with 29 grains of Hercules blue dot. 50 yard likks with a 28 mod barrel. Oh the good old days.


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hevi Metal #3's are my hands down favorite non toxic load


----------



## millet21 (Feb 4, 2014)

I shoot decoying ducks, so it doesn't really matter what shell I'm shooting


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Feb 4, 2014)

Hevi metal #4s for ducks hevi metal #2 on geese


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 4, 2014)

nowigeon said:


> black cloud does NOT pattern well out of my gun/choke combo , no problems with federals



Nice avatar nowigeon


----------



## spencer12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Out of the brands I shot this year BC,X-perts, and winchester super x? (straight steel), The black clouds were by far my favorite and they definetly put a wallop on the ducks. I know its just basic steel with the flight stopper pellets but man were they impressive. Thats what drew me to the hevi-metal. It seems shot with steel/non tox mix hit the hardest. I was just really interested in the hevi metal. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Killed a goose at 50 yards with a HVy metal dead yote T. Grave yard dead



you killed a hen scaup at 80 yards with a 3.5" BB...your lucky I wasnt the only witness...


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)

millet21 said:


> I shoot decoying ducks, so it doesn't really matter what shell I'm shooting



  thats awesome...


----------



## millet21 (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks Kelly


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 4, 2014)

anytime


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I love hevi metal.  One of my favorite shells.  That being said, I shot the spectra shot a little this year and was extremely impressed at how well it patterned and how hard it hit.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Feb 4, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> Its not true "Hevi shot" in Hevi Metal, its 10 g/cc shot whereas true Hevi is 12 g/cc.. The shot is really not much that different than the predecessor to Hevi Metal, Hevi Steel which offered a full load of 9.8 g/cc shot..



I understand that, but it is still heavier than steel which is a plus anytime in my book.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 4, 2014)

millet21 said:


> I shoot decoying ducks, so it doesn't really matter what shell I'm shooting



So you shoot the Winchester #7 low brass steel?


----------



## Critter Getter (Feb 4, 2014)

I shot the Remington Hypersonics a good bit, very impressed. I shot the 3 inch, #4. Has anyone shot them or heard anything bad about them. I haven't really shot enough to notice anything bad happening to the gun, I swap shells so much.


----------



## millet21 (Feb 4, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> So you shoot the Winchester #7 low brass steel?



That'll kill a greenhead at 10 yards. Ask me how I know.  But you're probably gonna want to increase your shot size there bud. As for brand, it doesn't matter when the birds are within 20 yards (Taking in the fact that you're hitting them)


----------



## CWbandit6 (Feb 4, 2014)

hevi metal #3 with a PM anaconda choke its just not fair to the ducks anymore.


----------



## strutlife (Feb 5, 2014)

I shoot the hevi metal 2, 3, 4. Remington supersonic 4. Black cloud 2's thru a jeb's choke.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> I love hevi metal.  One of my favorite shells.  That being said, I shot the spectra shot a little this year and was extremely impressed at how well it patterned and how hard it hit.



You are one of the few that Ive heard that liked spectra shot. Most of the reports im hearing is that it's terrible...


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

At $230 for a case of hevi-metal, I think I'll just get my ducks a little closer


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 5, 2014)

millet21 said:


> At $230 for a case of hevi-metal, I think I'll just get my ducks a little closer



This.


And spectra shot sucks.  It gets wet once and you're out of luck.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 5, 2014)

millet21 said:


> That'll kill a greenhead at 10 yards. Ask me how I know.  But you're probably gonna want to increase your shot size there bud. As for brand, it doesn't matter when the birds are within 20 yards (Taking in the fact that you're hitting them)



Hard to type sarcasm.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 5, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> This.
> 
> 
> And spectra shot sucks.  It gets wet once and you're out of luck.



Maybe i got a good batch or you got a bad batch.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Feb 5, 2014)

NOT HERE TO BASH AT ALL, JUST MY EXPERIENCE WITH BC. I SHOT 2 MALLARDS AT LITERALLY JUST ABOVE EYE LEVEL AT 5 YARDS WITH 3.5 " BBs BOTH FELL AND BOTH NEEDED FINISHING SHOTS. MY BUDDY FINSIHED ONE AND ILL SAY IT EVEN THOUGH IT HURTS, I WAS SO PUMPED THAT I FINALLY KILLED A GREEN HEAD THAT I MISSED MY FOLLOW UP SHOT ON IT AND IT GOT UP AND FLEW OFF. 3.5" BB AT 5 YARDS AND THE THING FLEW OFF....YOU GOT ME CAUSE I KNOW PATTERN ISNT A PROBLEM AT THAT YARDAGE


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 5, 2014)

At 5 yards with 3.5 your pattern has to be the size of a Vienna sausage flying by that duck. If you hit it it would've been destroyed. That's inexplicable unless it landed from shock.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> At 5 yards with 3.5 your pattern has to be the size of a Vienna sausage flying by that duck. If you hit it it would've been destroyed.* That's inexplicable unless it landed from shock.*
> 
> DB



I have seen it happen before.  Shot a woodrow that hit the water like a stone.  I figured well I'll get him shortly then he picks up and flys off like nothing was wrong.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Feb 9, 2014)

best shot shell I've seen. expensive though


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 9, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Maybe i got a good batch or you got a bad batch.



The ends weren't even sealed on the ones i had/saw.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I just checked mine and they aren't sealed either.  Guess id better not get um wet.  I do like the way they perform though.  Really good consistent patterns.


----------



## JMB (Feb 12, 2014)

I shot Kent for years, but this year, I don't know what happened, but the cripples and some gimme shots were wiffed (a lot) I hated to blame the shells and figured I was just shooting bad. I switched to Hevi Metal and Winchester Blind Side for cans later in the season. Man, the Hevi and, to a greater extent, the Blind Side killed them D-E-A-D. Most all cans were shot over decoys and I kept using them for gads, greenheads, redheads...basically everything else. The wound channel of the Blind Side were just silly big. Problem was misfires on the Blind Side. Had 2 myself, buddy had 3 or 4...now we did a lot of shooting, but I've never had a Kent or Hevi Metal misfire...


----------

